# Email abruf per SSL - Zertifikat nicht vertrauenswürdig



## xxfog (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

beim Abrufen meiner Emails über SSL-Verschlüsselung bekomme ich im Client immer die Warnung, dass das Zertifikat nicht vertrauenswürdig sei.
Das liegt natürlich daran, dass ich das Zertifikat selbst generiert habe.

Ich habe nun folgende Fragen:
1. wo finde ich das für IMAP und pop3 verwendete Zertifikat als Datei?
   Denn man könnte es ja manuell im Oulook (Client) importieren und es manuell auf vertrauenswürdig setzen. Dazu muss ich es aber irgendwie auf den Client-PC laden können.

2. besteht die Möglichkeit für den SSL Abruf ein von Thawte oder StartSSL (oder anderer Anbieter) generiertes Zertifikat zu nutzen?

Ich habe zwar dieverse HowTo`s gefunden, aber die sind irgendwie alle nur für den https-Aufruf von phpmyadmin, webmail und CO und nicht für den normalen Emailabruf per POP oder IMAP.

Ich bedanke mich bereits jetzt für eure Tipps ;-)
Viele Grüße
Steffan


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2010)

1) Verwendest Du dovecot oder courier und welche Linux Distribution setzt Du ein?
2) müsste gehen. habe es aber noch nicht versucht.


----------



## xxfog (14. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Verwendest Du dovecot oder courier und welche Linux Distribution setzt Du ein?
> 2) müsste gehen. habe es aber noch nicht versucht.


Hallo Till,

zu 1)
ich bin nach dem "perfekt debian.... - howto" vorgegangen - also debian

zu 2)
ok und wie müsste ich da vorgehen? wenn ich die beiden Dateien von  thawte zurück erhalte - wo muss ich sie ablegen, damit die certs dann  auch greifen?


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2010)

Die Zertifikate für imap und pop3 bei courier sind:

/etc/courier/imapd.pem
  /etc/courier/pop3d.pem

in dem Verzeichnis liegen dann vermutllich auch die keys, da Du ja bei einem Zertifikat auch immer den passenden Key benutzen musst.


----------

